# FPE Panels



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I apologize fro not responding to your IM earlier. I cannot find my FPE recall literature regarding the recall. The recalled CBs were all bolt in and the recall had to do with the CB not meeting the published AIC ratings.

The stablocs were just junk but never on the original recall list.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks - Googled it again and this time i found an old thread on Mike Holts forum, looks like you and md shrunk went through this some time ago -got some good info --- looks like i will need actuall recall info though


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I really thought someone out there would have the recall information.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

me to - i assume you spoke to pearl about the subject - waiting for them to call tomorrow - Conneticut electric gave me a number to call and their tech staff casually replied "I am not aware of any FPE product recall." Maybe FPE never did have a product recall??? But then again if your representing a company that is liable for a product manufactured by a company that has been bought and sold so many times that it doesnt pay to release any data that has ever been recorded about the subject - If it still exists (data reports)


----------



## Shifty (Sep 29, 2008)

there is a ton of information on inspect-ny.com, although most if not all has to do with the stabloks.

http://www.inspect-ny.com/electric/electric.htm


This site also seems to speak about FPE panels in general being faulty, not only stabloks... also showing some good photos that should sway any hard-nosed homeowner away from them...

http://www.ismypanelsafe.com


----------

